# Tournament Hunting TV



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

The past few Sunday's I have watched the TV show "Tournament Hunter." Has anyone else seen this? Two things about this show and "sport" trouble me. First, is safety. These guys/gals run (literally) around trying to shoot 3 birds as fast as they can and many forget to practice common sense safety. Second, they make it too much of a competition...and fail to realize what hunting and enjoying the outdoors is truly about.

I understand a lot of it is about the dog work, but to me this is not the message we need to be sending to our youth. If you haven't seen the show, it airs Sunday mornings on Fox Sports Net at 0900 (Central). Here is the link to their site. www.tournamenthunter.com

What do you guys think?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Competition and hunting should never be used in the same sentence IMO. It is not what hunting is supposed to be. I quit watching all of the outdoor TV stuff, all any of them want to do is sell their sponsors stuff. I would rather get my product info from hunters I know.

My 02

Bob


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bob,

I agree with your perspective...the 2 shouldn't be linked together. It is one thing to have a sporting clay or trap competition, but bringing the animals into it takes it to a different, and undesirable level...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. If I stumble across the show, I will make sure NOT to watch it... :******:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yuck - all the negativity of tournament fishing without the release.

Further, I don't think I have to go into the "spirit of the hunt" debate, as you guys have made my point for me...flippin pathetic.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I was wondering when the forum would get around to this program.

It's the worst of the lot, which is saying a volumes given all the canned deer hunts from Texas, and stuff like the "Highway Flyway". It all feeds nicely into the competitive nature of sport hunting which is trying to be fostered. Which also helps explain the G/O issue facing No Dak sportsmen. Competing with who, for what?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been waiting years for our Jamestown cable service to get the outdoor channel so I could watch hunting and fishing shows. Now it is so commercialized I can't stand to watch it. They have to talk about all the equipment they use right down to their socks. Also, I would guess they get a free hunt by giving all the publicity to the guide service that they can. I am about to drop my subscription to my hunting magazines and never buy another tape.

I love to hunt, but these people are exterminating the spirit of the hunt.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

> Highway Flyway


Boy I watched that one last sunday for the first time and last time. uke:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Birdshooter,

Saw Highway Flyway too for the first time...what a joke!


----------

